# Took Delivery Today!!



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

Finally at last my 21RS was delivered to me today. All new graphics and interior. Love it. Now I've got to wait till spring to use it. It's very dirty. I wish we would have a warm spell so I could wash it then cover it.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice trailer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the new graphics


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Congrats, Kev!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations, she looks very nice.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback and welcome to the group. The more the merrier.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I like it!

Enjoy!!

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the Outback. That baby looks fresh on the inside. Plenty of space for some sweet mods. First one....Quickie Flush!

Enjoy the new Outback...you're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new trailer. The wait will be worth it!!!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow. I'm diggin the counter tops and sink color. Congrats.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats !!!! Have fun! The winter will go by fast!


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats on the new 21-RS. On the contrary the winter will go so slow because you will want to go everyday the sun shines and it is warm. We hav an 07 21-RS and I noticed a couple of differenjces. Along with the counters that was also noticed there is no storage under the jack knife couch. But I did notice the hot water heater there. Also I noticed they call it lite. Is there a weight difference? Just curious.

Welcome to Outbackers,

Aunt B


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Aunt B said:


> Congrats on the new 21-RS. On the contrary the winter will go so slow because you will want to go everyday the sun shines and it is warm. We hav an 07 21-RS and I noticed a couple of differenjces. Along with the counters that was also noticed there is no storage under the jack knife couch. But I did notice the hot water heater there. Also I noticed they call it lite. Is there a weight difference? Just curious.
> 
> Welcome to Outbackers,
> 
> Aunt B


The Water pump and heater are both under the couch and on our 08 where the water heater is on the 07 there is an outside storage. That is where I keep the sway bars, hitch and blocks.

Our 08 also has different counter top as well, it is all one piece (sink and top).


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

[quote name='kev' post='261566' date='Dec 7 2007, 07:48 PM']Finally at last my 21RS was delivered to me today. All new graphics and interior. Love it. Now I've got to wait till spring to use it. It's very dirty. I wish we would have a warm spell so I could wash it then cover it.









Congratulations! You're gonna love the new trailer.
Winter will be a drag, but spring is just around the corner.
We Baystaters need to stick together on this!
Bob


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats on the new RV! I'm sure you will enjoy it. Will you please tell me how you posted your pix? Thanks. pcm


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great Outback...and better yet, you have SNOW!!! Wish we had some!


----------



## GeoShe (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Kev.....

Don't know where you are in Mass, but you don't have to wait until spring to use it! We are in a Vermont campground and we camp every weekend up there! Winter camping is a blast, especially if you snowmobile or ski. There are about 15 to 20 winter campers there, it's a great experience. Enjoy the new camper and have fun!!!!!


----------



## photolm (Nov 15, 2007)

What are you going to cover your Outback with? I am looking at a carport - but don't know the height I should build - the trailer is 10.3 feet. When you order a metal builting is the legs 10 feet are the builting?
Help. 
LM


----------

